# Emacs: how to go back after clicking a link in the help files?



## clawhammer (Jan 19, 2018)

I've been reading these and got a bit done but I noticed I dont know how to go back after clicking a link to another section. C^x left or right just switches through window buffers. It seems clicking a link doesnt open a new buffer or window. Is there a way to go back without C^h -r and finding the section I was in?


----------

